# ti faccio un culo così



## Piacere

I heard "ti faccio un culo cosi" on the TV. 
Non capisco.
What does this mean?


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

It's a bad word that means   I'll kick your ass   

Simona


----------



## Piacere

grazie  I don't know much Italian as you can see


----------



## Victoria32

Piacere said:


> grazie  I don't know much Italian as you can see


That phrase is actually on the BBC Language website as a component of the 'Cool Italian' slang section.. (I have made a note of it in case I ever have reason to want to say something along those lines to someone and I have a candidate! ) 

Maybe...


----------



## cprussin

haha but its funny because it literally means "I make you an ass like this"


----------



## Nate in California

cprussin said:


> haha but its funny because it literally means "I make you an ass like this"



Not exactly. It's actually accompanied by a hand gesture indicating a larger assHOLE. If translated literally, the equivalent English expression is "I'm gonna tear you a new asshole," but it's not considered as vulgar in Italian as this expression in English, so I agree with the first post that it basically means "I'm gonna kick your ass."


----------



## yankeeluva25

haha actually, that is a VERY offensive thing to say to an Italian, especially with the hand gesture that accompanies it. You would probably get your ass handed to you if you said it. It does quite literally mean im going to make your asshole this big.. better known in english as im going to tear you a new one.


----------



## effeundici

Gianluigi Buffon, best ever football goalkeeper in the world, saying to his supporters "A questi, gli facciamo un !!!!culo!!!!! così!!"


http://www.paoloziliani.it/images/upload/buffon_culo_gesto_gestaccio.jpg


----------



## tomzenith

E questo?


----------



## joe86

I suppose _ti faccio un culo  così_ could be translated into: 

_I'll beat the daylights out of you_ 

Just to avoid coming across that rude...

Hope it helps

_Joe_


----------



## AshleySarah

joe86 said:


> _I'll beat the daylight out of you_


 
The saying is actually 
"I'll beat the daylight*s* out of you."

(I'm not exactly sure what the "daylights" refers to though." 
P.S. Perhaps it means I'll beat you until everything goes black (i.e. you go unconscious).


----------



## Azazel81

Well, I remember watching "Something about Mary" and there's this scene when the main Character (Ted) is at Mary's and his father after a funny situation says: "Don't let me have to open a can of whoop ass on you".

I think it sounds a bit like: "non costringermi a farti un culo così".

Anyway, in Italian it sounds a bit like a threat... Ironically meant or not.

EDIT: I saw the two pics linked and I have a few things to say

If I remember correctly, Buffon after a match (in that pic) meant something like "we kicked their ass" (or was it actually "we have balls like this"? I can't remember... I'm not a fan of Juventus)

And Berlusconi, in that pic wasn't saying anything along these lines... that was like a "shooting"... Looks to me like Fonzie's gesture (remember "Happy Days"? ring any bells?)


----------



## AshleySarah

Azazel81 said:


> Anyway, in Italian it sounds a bit like a threat... Ironically meant or not.


 
It's definitely a threat, but with regard to sports, it's not usually meant literally, but is a sort of "war dance" like the Kiwi "Haka".


----------



## Azazel81

Well, I know it's not literally meant  It wouldn't be easy otherwise


----------



## mikante

In my opinion "ti faccio un culo così" does not refer to the a-hole, at all. It is strictly connected to "I'll kick your ass" because the ass will get wider only after many kicks right in there!
Beside, I don't think is that bad to say, it kind of makes me laugh.
You can tell to your friend, he won't mind it.


----------



## AshleySarah

Azazel81 said:


> Well, I know it's not literally meant  It wouldn't be easy otherwise


 
Sorry Azazel, I used the wrong word.  I should have said "seriously" instead of "literally".  It makes me laugh too Mikante.


----------



## Azazel81

Personally I think it all depends on how it's said...

If a friend of mine, while joking or playing some game says "ti faccio un culo così", then ok... it may make me laugh too... 

But if some guy I don't know (and I can tell this may happen), comes towards me and says: "Che c***o hai da guardare? Ti faccio un culo così", then I guess I wouldn't laugh so much... 

EDIT: I can also remember there's "I'm gonna bit the crap out of you/out of your butt" but I guess it sounds too BrE to me  (JK)


----------



## Smino

Hi all!

So, what's the right way to say "Ti faccio un culo così?" for you?


----------



## effeundici

Buffon meant "Facciamo un culo così ai nostri prossimi avversari".

Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere dei giornali per giustificare il gesto.



Azazel81 said:


> Well, I remember watching "Something about Mary" and there's this scene when the main Character (Ted) is at Mary's and his father after a funny situation says: "Don't let me have to open a can of whoop ass on you".
> 
> I think it sounds a bit like: "non costringermi a farti un culo così".
> 
> Anyway, in Italian it sounds a bit like a threat... Ironically meant or not.
> 
> EDIT: I saw the two pics linked and I have a few things to say
> 
> If I remember correctly, Buffon after a match (in that pic) meant something like "we kicked their ass" (or was it actually "we have balls like this"? I can't remember... I'm not a fan of Juventus)
> 
> And Berlusconi, in that pic wasn't saying anything along these lines... that was like a "shooting"... Looks to me like Fonzie's gesture (remember "Happy Days"? ring any bells?)


----------



## mikante

Azazel81 said:


> Personally I think it all depends on how it's said...
> 
> If a friend of mine, while joking or playing some game says "ti faccio un culo così", then ok... it may make me laugh too...
> 
> But if some guy I don't know (and I can tell this may happen), comes towards me and says: "Che c***o hai da guardare? Ti faccio un culo così", then I guess I wouldn't laugh so much...
> 
> EDIT: I can also remember there's "I'm gonna bit the crap out of you/out of your butt" but I guess it sounds too BrE to me  (JK)


 

mmm... *I*f somebody is mad at me (I can tell this may be a possibility ) 
and he wants to say something rude, I'm pretty sure he won't go for the beloved "ti faccio un culo così"...
*H*e's going to say something like "ti spacco/rompo la/il faccia/culo" and many other options.
We have been listening to "ti faccio un culo così" so many time, I got planty of funny movies, situations, the abusing was real and now it's just something I wouldn't say if I'm really mad!
...*I*n my opinion, of course!


----------



## tomzenith

Azazel81 said:


> EDIT: I saw the two pics linked and I have a few things to say
> 
> If I remember correctly, Buffon after a match (in that pic) meant something like "we kicked their ass" (or was it actually "we have balls like this"? I can't remember... I'm not a fan of Juventus)
> 
> And Berlusconi, in that pic wasn't saying anything along these lines... that was like a "shooting"... Looks to me like Fonzie's gesture (remember "Happy Days"? ring any bells?)


 
Sorry, the Berlusconi thing was intended as a joke, I didn't mean to cause any confusion..


----------



## You little ripper!

Azazel81 said:


> EDIT: I can also remember there's "I'm gonna beat the crap out of you/out of your butt" but I guess it sounds too BrE to me  (JK)


Small typo, Azazel. 
I've not heard the second one, but I notice there are a few Google listings for it.


----------



## london calling

AshleySarah said:


> (I'm not exactly sure what the "daylights" refers to though."
> P.S. Perhaps it means I'll beat you until everything goes black (i.e. you go unconscious).


 
In BE , I'd say "I'll knock the living daylights out of you" (one of my mother's favourites) and I think you're right about it meaning to knock someone unconscious. It's nowhere near as rude as the Italian expression we're discussing here _can_ be (I say _can_ because it depends on the context, as Azazel says; I've often heard it used jokingly, not as a real threat). A few years ago Buffon (in English) would have said something like "We gave them a good thrashing/we'll give them a good thrashing", although I suppose "We'll  beat the shit/crap out of them" is a better translation!


----------



## Azazel81

Charles Costante said:


> Small typo, Azazel.
> I've not heard the second one, but I notice there are a few Google listings for it.


 
Oooops.. sorry  Thanks for correcting me.

Anyway, I think "I'll beat the crap out of you/your butt" it's a little to "strong" maybe...

"Ti faccio un culo così" is not so strong and can also be a little funny.


----------



## foxyandjackrule

This is the way I've always seen it: the hand gesture makes the idiom so much ruder! For example, if I say 'se non finisco questo lavoro entro le due, il mio capo mi fa il culo, it is not the most polite expression ever but I'd never use the hand gesture, that is really gross, at least where I live, it's barely used.
Same with some swearwords I saw in the list (ok that's rather OT) such as 'mizzica', lol, we never hear it or say in the north, I guess it's totally southern Italy dialect! I'd advise foreigners not to use it... LOL!


----------



## mikante

foxyandjackrule said:


> This is the way I've always seen it: the hand gesture makes the idiom so much ruder! For example, if I say 'se non finisco questo lavoro entro le due, il mio capo mi fa il culo, it is not the most polite expression ever but I'd never use the hand gesture, that is really gross, at least where I live, it's barely used.
> Same with some swearwords I saw in the list (ok that's rather OT) such as 'mizzica', lol, we never hear it or say in the north, *I guess it's totally southern Italy dialect! I'd advise foreigners not to use it... LOL*!


 
Sorry, what do you mean with that?


----------



## foxyandjackrule

@mikante

That being dialect, it's not known/spread all over Italy, same with some words we use over here such as 'locco' which means idiot or 'rudo' which means rubbish but nobody would understand it outside my province! Therefore, I wouldn't learn them!
So, I'd advise foreigners to go with more 'standard' swearwords that are known all over the territory such as the f-word in Italian which suits every region, LOL!


----------



## Azazel81

First of all I disagree with foxy on the regional thing.

Second of all, it's totally OT since we are talking about "ti faccio un culo così" and not about "mizzica" (there's another thread for it).

And then I'd say your (foxy) statement could be misunderstood as something racist.. unless you meant it to be racist and offensive.

PS:"mizzica" is NOT dialect... is slang-y and probably regional (though I think it spread in most Italian regions)


----------



## foxyandjackrule

@azazel81

Hey, there's no way my post was meant to be racist or offensive. I'm half calabrese myself but I guess you're reading too much information in a simple post - same with mikante. 
As I said, I don't usually encourage students to learn these expressions that I believe to be used mainly locally, but let's peacefully agree to disagree, shall we?
chillax


----------



## mikante

foxyandjackrule said:


> @mikante
> 
> That being dialect, it's not known/spread all over Italy, same with some words we use over here such as 'locco' which means idiot or 'rudo' which means rubbish but nobody would understand it outside my province! Therefore, I wouldn't learn them!
> So, I'd advise foreigners to go with more 'standard' swearwords that are known all over the territory such as the f-word in Italian which suits every region, LOL!


 
 I understand what you were talking about, but you put it wrong and ambiguous, that's all.


----------



## Azazel81

foxyandjackrule said:


> @azazel81
> 
> Hey, there's no way my post was meant to be racist or offensive. I'm half calabrese myself but I guess you're reading too much information in a simple post - same with mikante.
> As I said, I don't usually encourage students to learn these expressions that I believe to be used mainly locally, but let's peacefully agree to disagree, shall we?
> chillax


 
Of course... Sorry if I misunderstood your post, then.

Well, of course if you're teaching something at school, you would tell your students to avoid learning such expressions, since they're slang-y and probably regional... But after all "ti faccio un culo così" is also slang-y and shouldn't be taught in school, so...

Plus we're on a forum here, trying to help others understand our language and trying to be helped by them understanding their languages.

Let's have a peaceful and FREE discussion on whatever comes up here, shall we? 

Me chilled


----------



## MünchnerFax

*Mod's*: Ragazzi, se sapete che è off topic, fate il piacere di non continuare, eh? 
Qui parliamo solo di cosa significa e come si può tradurre _ti faccio un __culo così!_


----------



## rafanadal

What about "I'll have your ass"?


----------



## rrose17

rafanadal said:


> What about "I'll have your ass"?


Unless that's followed by something like_...for this_ it sounds very strange or leaning towards a sexual threat. In any case I'd say that this sounds much more threatening than the original Italian, since it sounds like you're threatening to destroy them professionally.


----------



## joanvillafane

How about *"tear you a new one" **from the Urban Dictionary *for a literal translation? (very commonly used here)......
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tear you a new one


----------



## MR1492

JVF,

I have to agree with you that the Urban Dictionary definition is very close to "ti faccio un culo così."  To me, the Italian, especially when accompanied by the hand gesture, is an extremely rude, threatening, and sexual combination.  It furthermore includes a component of sexual braggadocio through the implication that ones sexual "equipment" is of such a size that it will "make your a**hole this big." 

As far as I can see, this is a really nasty phrase and should definitely be used with caution by non-native speakers.

Phil


----------



## joanvillafane

I agree - lots of caution   even with the English, but the English expression is used to express anger - threatening, yes; sexual, no.  Do you agree, Phil?


----------



## aefrizzo

Per gli amici non italofoni: Il riferimento sessuale non si avverte quasi più, ma resta una violenza, minacciata o subita ( Es. Il prof. oggi mi ha fatto...., come dire mi ha fatto nero). Esiste anche la forma riflessiva,_ mi sono fatto un culo cos_ì, (una faticaccia sia fisica che mentale) ma da usare sempre con prudenza se non conoscete gli astanti.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Io il riferimento sessuale non ce l'ho mai letto/sentito. Ho sempre pensato (e continuo a ritenere) che il motivo del fondoschiena grosso così sia dovuto all'eventuale caterva di botte/calci che si dovesse prendere. Magari ho sempre inteso male io...


----------



## MR1492

joanvillafane said:


> I agree - lots of caution   even with the English, but the English expression is used to express anger - threatening, yes; sexual, no.  Do you agree, Phil?



JVF,

Totally agree!  However, the undertone and perhaps subliminal intention is sexual intimidation.  To me, it is a combination of aggression and misogyny of almost biblical proportions.  It may be used humorously in Italy and its underlying meaning blurred by time.  However, when one thinks about the actual meaning of the words and gesture, it is a very aggressive phrase full of intent to humiliate and dominate.

Otherwise, it can be used anytime! 

Phil


----------



## rafanadal

What about a nice "Imma rip your ass off, you "


----------



## MR1492

rafanadal said:


> What about a nice "Imma rip your ass off, you "



Ahhhh, nope.  Your suggestion is related anatomically but doesn't have the same meaning as the original post.  

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

I agree this expression mostly has no sexual connotations. Oftentimes, even the threat of real physical violence is absent.

As was suggested ten tears years ago, a handy American English all-rounder is _kick your ass._ No sex implied, violence often metaphorical.

_Man, that workout really kicked my ass. _
_That chemistry exam kicked my ass._
You want to go more physical? Use to _whip_ or even _whup._

_That little guy walked up to him and whupped his ass in no time flat._
_Edit: corrected little (Freudian) slip._


----------



## You little ripper!

rafanadal said:


> What about a nice "Imma rip your ass off, you "


That sounds like an Italian who doesn't speak English very well trying to say, _I'm gonna rip your ass off!. _


----------



## MR1492

You little ripper! said:


> That sounds like an Italian who doesn't speak English very well trying to say, _I'm gonna rip your ass off!. _



I agree.  I was going to make that observation but wasn't sure if it was appropriate.  As the grandson of immigrants who struggled to learn English, seeing the faux "New York-Italian-American" accent in writing is almost offensive.  The Italians in Italy may not realize it (especially the younger ones) but that kind of bigotry and making fun of how our ancestors spoke still makes me angry.  

The bottom line is that it is not a "nice" little phrase but rather something I would hope we would not see in this context again.

Phil


----------



## joanvillafane

Agree with you Phil, but when I read rafanadal's post (#41) I thought of Black Vernacular English - a contraction or elision of "I'm going to" into two syllables, pronounced like "ama" in Italian. 
African American Vernacular English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  (scroll down to "Future/ immediate"


----------



## You little ripper!

MR1492 said:


> I agree. I was going to make that observation but wasn't sure if it was appropriate. As the grandson of immigrants who struggled to learn English, seeing the faux "New York-Italian-American" accent in writing is almost offensive. The Italians in Italy may not realize it (especially the younger ones) but that kind of bigotry and making fun of how our ancestors spoke still makes me angry.


What I find amusing in that sentence, Phil, is the attempt at vulgarity, not the accent. When Italian immigrants here try to imitate the vulgarity used by Australians and get it wrong, even slightly, it sounds silly.


----------



## MR1492

I guess it just touched a raw nerve today.    I don't know why but it just did.  I apologize for taking this thread down this path.

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> I don't know why but it just did.


_Aaaaw...shadappa you face 
_
Just kidding, my friend


----------



## rafanadal

I found the infamous sentence on a website, so you guys are telling me the guy who wrote either was no native speaker (I actually thought he was a rapper at first sight) or suggested instrumental homosexual rape? 
By the way, Phil, you hope you won't see any of this words again, but as I said I caught sight of it in the Internet and I though I might add my two cents (actually I had no idea it might hurt feelings), in any case "ti faccio un culo così" sounds quite vulgar, violent and  not certainly for female boarding-school pupils


----------



## You little ripper!

rafanadal said:


> I found the infamous sentence on a website, so you guys are telling me the guy who wrote either was no native speaker (I actually thought he was a rapper at first sight)


I can only see a couple of Google listings for it, raf, but it could be Black Vernacular English (as suggested by Joan).


----------



## rafanadal

Yes, but Black Vernacular English is still English, isn't it?
I mean, the point i'm trying to make, is anyone said something along the lines of "If you keep messing with me I'll rip your ass off", and simply changed that "Imma" into "I will", would the sentence become a perfectly understandable English for "se non la smetti di infastidirmi, ti faccio un culo così!"? 
Or would it be light years different in meaning from "I'll kick your ass"...hmm...I don't think so


----------



## MR1492

Please go back to my post #36 in this thread.  This does not mean "I'll rip your ass off."  This is a phrase in both English and Italian which is quite vulgar.  In both cases, it means that a man will use sexual dominance to make himself the "alpha male".  In each case, it means that one male will "fuck the other in the ass" to demonstrate dominance over the other.  In the Italian, the words and the hand gestures mean that as the dominant male, I am so big and powerful that I will "make your asshole this big."

I don't know how else to say it but this is a very, very, very, very, very vulgar phrase (and its English equivalent is no better) and should be said with utmost care by speakers of either language.  The issue of Black vernacular English really is immaterial at this point.  If I as an English speaker use the Italian version or vice versa, it could be very bad.

Please, this is not a "nice phrase" which can be used in "polite company."  This one will get anyone in hot water.

Phil


----------



## Einstein

Matrap said:


> Io il riferimento sessuale non ce l'ho mai letto/sentito. Ho sempre pensato (e continuo a ritenere) che il motivo del fondoschiena grosso così sia dovuto all'eventuale caterva di botte/calci che si dovesse prendere. Magari ho sempre inteso male io...


Infatti anche per me il concetto è che il fondoschiena si gonfia a forza di prendere botte. Questo quadra con la versione "Ti faccio un culo a mandolino", a indicare la forma che la vittima avrà alla fine dell'operazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

To me the "così" gesture refers to the "hole", not the whole butt; so I vote for the sexual meaning. Of course that's a metaphor; there is no real rape threat


----------



## rafanadal

The Italian sentence undoubtedly has a rude, violent and vulgar connotation, this is clear and uncontrovertible.
Having said that we should also say that it can become almost magically very tolerable if contextualized, to the point it loses most of its bad connotation.
I can imagine the following sentence said by a cultivated person to another equally cultivated friend: "Guarda che se non accetti il mio invito ti faccio un culo cosi'".
This is by no means unlikely in spoken Italian and it can be followed by a fat laughter and a pat on the back.
Italian has this transfiguration and  metamorphosis that English seems to lack.
This is the reason why I sometimes have a hard time to figure out why I'm asked to give some of these English sentences a wide berth.
I keep making the same mistake. I assimilate two different cultural habits.


----------



## Einstein

rafanadal said:


> Italian has this transfiguration and metamorphosis that English seems to lack.


No, they exist in English too. See the discussions about the word "bugger".


----------



## rafanadal

Einstein said:


> No, they exist in English too. See the discussions about the word "bugger".



Fair enough, but based on some previous posts, phrases the likes of "If you don't accept my invitation to dinner I'll rip your ass off, buddy" seem unacceptable and hardly tolerated even if said jokingly among friends, whereas Italian, as I said in my previous post, seem to have a higher degree of flexibility. To the point that the sentence we are discussing in this thread can shift from being a rude threat to being a soft and mock one. Correct me if I'm talking rubbish


----------



## MR1492

I can't answer for when the Italian phrase shifts from threatening to banter among friends.  I would guess that it's very hard to explain even to another Italian.  So much is context, facial expression, tone of voice, and a dozen other things it is probably too much to ask for an explanation.

The same is true in English (American I know for sure and I can only presume it's the same in British English).  The same sentence can have two completely different meanings depending upon all those extra factors.  So, if you ask me what makes "I'll rip you a new one," vulgar and insulting or just playful banter among friends, I'm not sure I could provide an answer.  However, I agree with you, rafanadel, that the shift can occur.

Phil


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rafanadal said:


> seem unacceptable and hardly tolerated


Maybe because that's only something a NATIVE speaker of AA vernacular English might say and it's totally ridiculous when a NON native speaker talks like that?
Maybe because it makes very little sense to assume that whatever rappers make up must be perfectly understandable and acceptable in English?
Monkeying native speakers without understanding what they say and why they say it isn't smart.


----------

